# Compare how words are spelt or words that are not used in England to America!



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 27, 2012)

First of.. what does 'freshmen' mean?? i always hear it on american shows and i really want to know! aha

The only ones i know!
British American

Trousers Pants
Pants Underwear
Biscuit Cookie
Sweets Candy
Ice lolly Popsicle
Rubber Eraser
Bangers and mash Sausage and mash
Bin Trash can
Dummy/dodie Pacifier
Nappy diaper
Toilet/loo restroom
Autumn Fall
Bank holiday Legal holiday
Holiday Vacation
Boot Trunk
Candy floss Cotton candy
Cheque Check
Crisps Potato chips
Cot Crib
Colour Color
Mum Mom

Can you think of any more?!?


----------



## degrassi (Jul 27, 2012)

There are lots that are spelled different with the our vs or. Because here in Canada we use the English spelling(neighbour/neighbor etc)too. 

Freshmen means first year of highschool or colledge. Here in Canada we just say Grade 10(or whatever year you are in, 10/11/12 are highschool, sometimes 9 too) and for University we just say "I'm in 2nd year" 

Cell phone/ mobile
Apartment/ Flat


----------



## SApple (Jul 27, 2012)

Freshman can also mean your first year of doing something.

Freshman sentor : First year of being a sentor


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 27, 2012)

There are whole books devoted to this. Here are my favorite 2

In Britain you live in a flat [apartment] in the US your car could have a flat [puncture].

In America a life preserver is a flotation device to save someone drowning. In England it's what Americans call brass knuckles.


----------



## Ellie (Jul 28, 2012)

I just spent the year abroad in England, so I should know a lot more... but there are TONS when you're living with a different culture! It never ceased to amaze me how many different terms we use.

The only one I can think of right now is "garden" vs. our lawn, or backyard. When I was telling my "flat mates" that I was getting a bunny they told me I should let him run around the garden, but make sure I move the cage around so they have lots of fresh stuff to eat. I was like why on earth would I put a bunny in my garden!? (We refer to garden as the place where we just put flowers for decoration.)


----------



## Anaira (Jul 28, 2012)

NZ use British spelling, but I was homeschooled, and we used an American curriculum, so I always spelled everything the US way. It drives me crazy! Now my spelling is usually a mix of the two. I'll automatically tend to spell some things US, but if I notice, I'll correct it. It's not uncommon for me to use the same word twice in a sentence, and spell it two different ways.  Other times, I can't even remember which spelling is which; I just use the first one that comes to mind.

I don't think anyone has pointed out that what we call 'jam', yankees call 'jelly' and what we call 'jelly' they call 'jello'.  And what we call biscuits are a sort of cookie, but what they call biscuits we call scones. Oh, and 'erbs. That seriously drives me crazy when watching US cooking shows. We pronounce the H in herbs, you guys don't.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 28, 2012)

Anaira wrote:


> Oh, and 'erbs. That seriously drives me crazy when watching US cooking shows. We pronounce the H in herbs, you guys don't.


I know! 
Wellies Rain boots
Some from Canada
Color Canadians spell Colour
Same with favourite
Oh and Americans say Zee Canadians say Zed!
Jj


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL Ive heard my younger friend say herb with the H but it meant a person that isnt cool or a loser

Oh and about the jam and jelly We have both. If I remember correctly jelly is mainly fruit juice and jam is crushed fruit. Preserves are also offered and that is chunks of fruit.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 29, 2012)

I just had a conversation on Facebook with a friend who studied abroad at my college but is from Australia. She said something about washing a "doona" cover and I asked what it was, turns out it's a duvet cover. 

We both also went on a trip to Kenya together where she said something about getting out her torch and we all looked at her funny until we realized she was talking about a flashlight. We think of a torch in more of the Olympic sense, with fire.


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 29, 2012)

My husband is from scotland and a few think that I can think of are...
Cooker - oven (I remember when we were dating my mil asked me if I had a cooker... And I was so embarrassed I had no clue what she was talking about! Lol)
Cozy - swimsuit 
Poofy - ottoman 
Bin-trash
Lorrie - tractor trailer, 18 wheeler
Motorway - highway
Boot - trunk
Barron - children (my hubs grandmother calls our nephews this all the time... It took me a while at first to catch on lol)
Footie / football - soccer


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 29, 2012)

I just searched 'British slang that Americans don't use' and i really didn't know that Americans don't use words like tara, and cheerio, aha.
http://www.effingpot.com/slang.shtml - that's the website, it's weird how we speak the same language but have different words or the same words with different meanings, like you say 'pardon me' when trying to get past someone, but we say 'pardon me' when we've burped aha 

It's also funny how Americans think all British people sound posh, and all British people think Americans all sound like people from Texas aha.. like when you ask someone to speak 'American' they speak in a texas accent 

This is really random, but i find it interesting! aha


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 29, 2012)

Can I ask what do you mean when you call Americans "Yanks, or Yankees"? I have grown up learning that term specifically referred to Americans from the north in the civil war. 
. Today when I am traveling in the southern states I am still referred to as a "Yankee" by some because I come from the North. It is intended to be an insult that is not directed at people you like. I must say this is used by a select few. 
Just curious. Not trying to start an argument.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 29, 2012)

First time I heard it I almost crapped myself-----Fag=cigarette. Here it means homosexual, and when I heard it 50 years ago it was definitely a negative connotation.


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 29, 2012)

1357rabbitlover wrote:


> It's also funny how Americans think all British people sound posh, and all British people think Americans all sound like people from Texas aha.. like when you ask someone to speak 'American' they speak in a texas accent
> 
> This is really random, but i find it interesting! aha



LOL totally! When my husband does an american accent its always "southern" and sounds HILARIOUS! ROFL lol


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 30, 2012)

April, many people use the word to kind of lump the Americans together, like when Americans called us Brits.. do you understand? I have never used the word before, my friend just told me what it meant!


----------



## Anaira (Jul 31, 2012)

Ape337 wrote:


> Can I ask what do you mean when you call Americans "Yanks, or Yankees"? I have grown up learning that term specifically referred to Americans from the north in the civil war.
> . Today when I am traveling in the southern states I am still referred to as a "Yankee" by some because I come from the North. It is intended to be an insult that is not directed at people you like. I must say this is used by a select few.
> Just curious. Not trying to start an argument.


I knew that the south started it as an insult, but I heard that the northerners turned it around and started using it themselves. I think it depends how a person says it, but I don't think in general I've heard people using it in a derogatory way. No different to people calling us 'kiwis', or English 'Brits' or 'poms', as Charlotte said. Or that's just how I see the name, anyway; just slang. How is it in general viewed in the U.S., or in the north? Is it seen as an insult?


----------



## Ellie (Jul 31, 2012)

I really like ta and cheers, as well.
Not sure if rubbish was mentioned yet?

Also I love how you pronounce "aluminum" and "oregano".
We pronounce them "al-oo-minum" and you say "a-lu-min-ium" or something like that. Also "or-i-gon-o" and "or-eh-gan-oh"
Not sure if that makes any sense :laughsmiley:


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, and we say like 'he's daft, cheeky, dodgy'  I don't think Americans use them? We also say things like 'and bob's your uncle' 
When i was in America last year i noticed everyone said 'it's real nice, it's real hot, ect' you's never say 'it's really nice, it's really hot'  And on this show called 'The Voice UK' one of the judges was Will.i.am and he said everything was 'dope' which i guessed meant good? aha 

It's funny because americans always think we say stuff like 'blimey what a beautiful day' 'Oh golly my good fellow' when i have never heard anyone in my life speak that posh! Most people are like 'omg, its hot for once innit' 

Do Americans have like posh sounding people and chavvy sounding people? 

What accents do you like best, including Irish, Scottish and welsh  

I LOVE the Texas accent, i can't understand half of it but it's so cool, aha


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh and you pronounce caramel, you say 'car-mel' when we say 'cara-mel'


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 31, 2012)

My hubby thinks it's strange how much we Americans say "Awesome" lol including me... I say it alot lol 

And I of course prefer the Scottish accent... Cuz that's hoe my hubs got my attention... He spoke... *swoon* lol


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, people over here are starting to say awesome now, not as much as americans, but we are starting to use it 

I like Scottish too, i really like scouse also


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 31, 2012)

My little sister makes my hubs say "worm" all the time... And just laughs and laughs lol (for those who have never heard a scot say worm... Sounds kinda like "Wordum" lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh I love the Scottish accent! Add a kilt and I'm all a flutter :embarrassed:



For some reason when I hear a southern accent a person's IQ drops 20 points in my head. I know, not nice, but it's my automatic thought. Then again, I'm a **** yankee 

I think the regional differnces in the US are interesting. How North East are up tight, Southerners are slow, West Coast are laid back, Midwest are hard working.... People and perceptions fascinate me.

Anyone know why they say Canadians are afraid of the dark?

The one great part of working for a global company is working with people all over the world and learning about the other cultures. I was very happy to find that the French were much nicer than I thought they would be when I went to Paris on business. :biggrin2:


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah the southern accent.. they sound like chavs, aha! If it's not too strong then it's ok, but some of them are all like 'innit bruv, amma be gettin steamo t'night' aha! 

But my fave accent of all in the UK is the Geordie accent!


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 31, 2012)

Anaira wrote:


> Ape337 wrote:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask what do you mean when you call Americans "Yanks, or Yankees"? I have grown up learning that term specifically referred to Americans from the north in the civil war.
> ...



It's just a southern thing used by a minority to insult people from above the mason Dixon line (my mother explained it to me a long time ago). When my uncle moved to Georgia, some called him a [email protected]$& Yankee. I don't really get it since nobody living is old enough to have been in the civil war. I guess hate is passed down through the generations. Meh, I don't really care one way or the other, I was just curious. 

What's chavvy?

I think people realize that The UK and the USA are very large countries with varied regional dialects and accents, and that TV characters are created to play off of stereotypes. I also believe they realize that if they visit London for example, they can't really generalize that cultural experience to the entire UK. Or at least I hope so 

Elevator = Lift :biggrin:


----------



## Ellie (Aug 1, 2012)

"Posh" :laughsmiley:


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Aug 2, 2012)

A chav means ''Council House And Violence'' it's basically someone who has the background of council house, benefit claimant parents, low intelligence, violent nature, involved in crime, disrespectful attitude to law and authority, tasteless, no dignity. 
But a chav can also be someone who isn't actually a chav but looks and sounds like one because they talk all like chavvy (aha) and wear trackies and think their hard and start on anyone they feel like, and shout abuse at anyone on the streets.

Like this video aha..
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auiYBtx-Vxw[/ame]

This makes the UK look so bad! aha!

I am sorry if i have offended anyone here! 

Oh i want to know.. what does 'heil billy' and 'redneck' mean?


----------



## Ape337 (Aug 2, 2012)

That's what we call a troublemaker to put it nicely 

As for redneck and hillbilly, I think it would be best if you looked up the comedian Jeff Foxworthy. His entire career is based on "you might be a redneck....". He's hilarious. This is to avoid me potentially insulting anyone, but you will get the idea. Btw he describes himself as a redneck.:biggrin:


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 2, 2012)

I just got back from three weeks in Scotland with a dozen Boy Scouts. I'd gone over the language differences before we left, but it still came as a surprise to some of them.

On the camping/Scouting side, some of the differences noted were:

Our "fanny pack" = Scottish "bum pack" - boys don't have fannies, only girls do, and in front, not behind, if you get my drift...
Our "pants" = Scottish "trousers" (and Scottish "pants" = our "underwear")
Our "backpack" = Scottish "rucksack"
Our "neckerchief slide" = Scottish "woggle" (in the US, a "woggle" is a very particular kind of neckerchief slide, worn only by graduates of Woodbadge advanced adult leader training)
In a more general way, 

American "lunch" = Scottish "dinner"
American "dinner" or "supper" = Scottish "tea"
American "late night snack" = Scottish "supper"
American "trunk" (of car) = Scottish "boot"
American "hood" (of car) = Scottish "bonnet"
American "roof" (of car) = Scottish "hood"
American "fenders" = Scottish "wings"
American "exit ramp" = Scottish "slip road"
American "overpass" = Scottish "flyover"
American "without" = Scottish "outwith"
Scottish "wee while" = Mexican "manana", but without the feeling of urgency...


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Aug 2, 2012)

Whats a fanny pack? I've never heard of that or bum pack??


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 2, 2012)

*1357rabbitlover wrote: *


> Whats a fanny pack? I've never heard of that or bum pack??


A fanny pack in US English is a bag worn around the waist, usually so that it's suspended over the backside (i.e. US fanny / English bum).


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm thoroughly enjoying this thread!
I also love stereotypes! Once someone was visiting and told her son "If you look carefully, you might find Santa!" or that we Canadians drink our milk straight from the cow! Or the ever popular one. 

"OMG! You Canadians have electricity? Wow!"

Jj


----------



## kkiddle (Aug 9, 2012)

*1357rabbitlover wrote: *


> Whats a fanny pack? I've never heard of that or bum pack??


Think purse-type thing that is attached to a belt. Here's an example: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CSWGOE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I love this thread! Been following it. I'm fascinated by different culture. I watch shows like "Skins" and "Being Human" (UK) and sometimes it's very hard to understand what they are saying because our slang is so different! But it just makes it more interesting. 

Another example:

American's TV "Season" = UK's TV "Series"

For us, a series is an entire show. Like "Skins" would be a TV series, and each new UK "series" is a season for us, if that makes sense.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Aug 12, 2012)

Does americans like, tv box show english shows too? Like does it show 'X Factor UK' because the english tv shows all the american shows, like all the ones like 'maury, ellen d'generen (can't spell), and all like 'X factor USA', 'America's got talent' ect ect.

Oh and do you's have soaps? (soap opera's) 

I like how americans pronounce the letter 't' it sounds more like a 'd'. 
I pronounce the 't' when i feel like it.. sometimes i say 'can i have some waTer' and sometimes i say 'can i have some wa'er


----------

